
Amazon prefaces its recruiting emails to women engineers with “Diversity HIRE” - redinkydonk
https://imgur.com/a/MzTV9
======
floatingatoll
OP, can you offer more thoughts on why this is newsworthy? I intend no
criticism, I just want to understand what this means to you and why you linked
it. (If you’d rather not, I can safely assume a partial understanding from it,
so no worries.)

~~~
sandlerben
I think it's honestly offensive to tell a candidate "we are interested in you
not (only) because of your engineering skills but also because you are
diverse."

It's good that Amazon is trying to become more diverse, but an email like this
makes a candidate feel like they are being recruited for the wrong reason.

~~~
floatingatoll
I agree. Thank you for taking the time to write this. I would likely have
agreed with OP too, if I could be sure what they thought :(

------
JSeymourATL
Definitions are important, it's probably not the Diversity Hire you're
thinking of >
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=diversity%20h...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=diversity%20hire)

In Corporate Speak this means someone else qualified besides white males.
Every major tech employer is facing this issue >
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoconnor/2017/08/02/faceboo...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoconnor/2017/08/02/facebooks-
diversity-report-shows-gains-for-women-but-workforce-remains-very-
white/#655f78414375)

------
ender89
It's better than not hiring women I guess....

------
markwaldron
I wish they wouldn't have blocked out the email information. There's very
little to verify this is legit.

~~~
sandlerben
This is my very good friend and I promise this is legit

~~~
bllguo
This is your first comment in 1.75 yrs and we have no reason to trust you;
your testimonial is unconvincing, unfortunately.

~~~
sandlerben
Fair, I added some more identifying information to my profile so you know that
I'm a real person.

------
tooltalk
uggh.. "This site can’t be reached"

~~~
yvesmh
Here's a non album link:
[https://i.imgur.com/ZeReXLm.png](https://i.imgur.com/ZeReXLm.png)

------
terpsk
LOL this is incredible

